# Tankless Water Heater



## smpoulin1 (Oct 29, 2012)

I have a 2013 277rl and was wondering if anyone has done a tank-less water heater conversion/addition. If so, any tips you can pass on?

Thanks


----------



## Bill & Kate (Apr 28, 2012)

We have a 277RL also.

Before going to the expense of a tankless, you may want to look at trading your exisiting heater for an Atwood XL heater. Supposed to be three times the capacity of a standard unit. Your existing heater is new enough it may have some trade in value.

Attwood XL


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I only have one tip - if you run out of propane, you have cold water!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

X2 w/Insomniak above. The fact that there is no tank, and the shower user gets constant hot water, makes them less sensitive to the fact that there is a limit to the propane. The solution is to keep insisting on the "military shower" process, but it's darn hard to enforce.

The above was reported to me at a campground in October, when I had a chance to chat with a nearby TT owner who had installed a tankless system.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I looked into these some time ago, but couldn't justify the expense. Not a good value. You get more for your money by getting a larger water heater.


----------

